# Two small surface plates in the Cleveland, OH area - $75



## BGHansen (May 18, 2021)

Two small (12" x 12" and 12" x 6") granite surface plates in the Cleveland area.  $75 for both.

Bruce











						2 DoAll black granite surface plates - tools - by owner - sale
					

I have 2 DoAll black granite surface plates. 12x12 and 12x6. Both are grade A rated .002 tolerance. 75 dollars for the pair. 440 34six4nine1one



					cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (May 18, 2021)

Woa, should have said “was grade A”. Need I think a couple more zed’s to be a grade A. The inspection tag says .002+ and grade NONE. That’s about right. Make me not feel bad about making one into a dedicated sanding plate. See all the scrapes and scars on them?


----------

